# Do your couples sleep together?



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure now that in my current flock of 5, Oddball the Crested Helmet is my only male! He's paired up with Luna, a pure white homer. They are currently "raising" a plastic egg and an egg I let sit for a week. They take turns sitting on it, switching very couple of hours. It's so cute seeing them switch...who ever is out of the nest will walk over, coo, settle in, and preen the bird sitting on the eggs, both with their eyes closed. Then they'll kiss. So cute to watch! Then the one on the eggs gets up, walks away, and the other slides over and begins his/her shift.

They're rarely, if ever, in the nest together. At night Oddball sleeps on a perch on the opposite side of the cage and Luna sits on the eggs.

Is this normal, or do they usually sleep together at night?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, that's normal. Once in a while, I'll see both parents in a nest together, but when night comes, the cock will roost away from the nest. I was told (or maybe read........) that they do this as a defense mechanism........in hopes that any predator would take the lone bird and leave the nest and babies alone.


----------

